#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  【原創圖片分享區】版主異動

## 幻貓

由於弁天於此月21日為國家所徵召，當兵期間無法行版主之職責
在此謝謝他長期在圖版的管理，理性而客觀的言論足以成為楷模

======================================
而自即日起，原創圖片分享區一版，將由熾祈及在下共同管理

熾祈有相當的繪畫經歷，評論圖片時中肯而直白，面對他人時充分展現所學及穩重
因此認為是個相當合適的人選

另外雖然在下畫圖不算精專，但偶而提供繪畫心得應該還是做得到的

因此歡迎熾祈加入管理團隊，共同為樂園貢獻己力

站務  幻貓
2011/04/28

----------

